
Download IE 8 and donate 8 meals to charity - peter123
http://www.browserforthebetter.com/index-htm.html
======
eli
Hey, I've got no problem with this type of marketing.

Though personally, I'd rather just send $10 to a local charity. (Here's one
here in DC that does fantastic work:
[http://www.miriamskitchen.org/HELP/Donate/tabid/67/Default.a...](http://www.miriamskitchen.org/HELP/Donate/tabid/67/Default.aspx)
)

------
rw
Reading the small print at the bottom, the maximum Microsoft will spend
through this campaign is 1MM. I downloaded it anyway (on Ubuntu :).

------
willy1234x1
Microsoft can't convince people to download their browser without doing this?

~~~
mingdingo
I was wondering this too.

On the one hand, it's for charity.

On the other hand, it's a well known fact that Microsoft is losing browser
market share, and that their browsers often lack the features of their
competitors. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that other browsers will
support HTML 5 way before Microsoft does.

I'm venting a lot of IE6 frustration here, but I think Microsoft has been
holding back the progress of the Internet for the last several years.
Standards could have evolved so much faster...

EDIT: I'm a little cynical. And for those people who will vote me down and go
on about how it's for charity: Microsoft is losing browser market share, and
Google is rolling out a browser-based OS. Do the math.

~~~
arien
They only donate if you upgrade from IE6 to IE8 (or so said the site). People
who are still using IE6 probably don't even know what's Firefox or Chrome (I
know plenty of people that fits in here).

I don't think it's about the marketshare, they are targetting their own users.
It's probably more about getting rid of the dinosaur that is IE6 and moving
forward (about time).

~~~
roundsquare
I'd bet that a lot of people don't even realize that IE6 is way behind (or
even know what you mean when you say IE6). Short of a forced upgrade, this is
probably one of the best ways to get people to upgrade. With the added benefit
that food goes to charity. Also with the added benefit (for MS anyway) of good
publicity.

------
jpcx01
Even as someone who loathes pretty much all versions of IE, this is something
I can get behind. I can bitch all I want about slow javascript, no rounded
corners, and other css bugs in IE8, but its still 1000 times better than IE6.
Upgrade away people!

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Indeed as a web developer-designer I'd rather see people on IE8. I'm so
conflicted, this is MS but they're feeding hungry people and enticing people
away from IE6 - gotta love it. But it's Microsoft ... gah!

[sheepishly] Thank you Microsoft.

------
Phantom
Better a few hunger stricken souls than install IE 8

~~~
andylei
really? you'd rather that someone goes hungry than you having to _download_
ie8?

~~~
tsally
Really? You took his comment literally? That's almost as unbelievable as the
original claim. ;-)

~~~
Phantom
ha ha ;-) Can't believe someone feel for it :)

------
xenoterracide
yep I downloaded it... to linux. microsoft better feed someone else something
better than the crap they keep feeding me.

------
flashingpumpkin
Yeah. What about the rest of the world?

------
_pius
I just love this idea. Everyone wins.

------
onreact-com
For every IE you download a fairy dies!

